# Big Ugly at Walter Hall Park



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

So last Sunday morning it was gorgeous out and Dad asked if everybody wanted to go the park and enjoy the weather, he asked me if I could show him some pointers and what to use since its been awhile so I figured ill grab my rod too and some gulps just in case.................you never know I thought. Well were not there but 20 minutes and I get a bite and set the hook, im using an H2O mettle (great little reel) and a cheap 5$ Tournament Choice Rod so the fight was on. I hooked him on a chartreuse minnow saltwater gulp. I was shocked to catch this bad boy at the park but man I had fun. Dad even landed a small red so I couldn't have asked for a better morning, we got some more nibbles and lost a few unkown fish but it was a blast. Thanks for looking!

Tight Lines!

2nd picture he was going in for a high 5!


----------

